# tadpole systems



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm in need of a new tadpole system and want to evaluate my process and see what others are doing. What I'm doing now is working well for me and I'm tempted repeat the setup, but also interested in improving a good thing. 

My setup today is a small water heater in a 34" x 18" x 6" (guessing on size) tub, some water, and then an egg crate raised floor. I keep the water about 1" above the egg crate floor. I then use 9 ounce solo-like cups. I monitor the water temp and it stays between 74.5 - 76, averaging about 75.25. Max temp of 76.5. Tad pole cups stay a very even 74 degrees. 

Because I like to treat my tads very well and make them a nice home, I don’t do the simple water and fish flakes or tad food. I add a bit of powdered spirulina, which grows nice algae for the tads to eat, I add a little indian almond leaf, and a bit of moss. I keep these under a small grow light. The moss grows like crazy in the water. I add tadpole bits, maybe 3 or 4 pieces total over time during the tad phase. Since I've been doing this, I haven't had to do any water changes and the tads are doing great! My previous simple water and tad food in 9 oz cups required water changes. I've been happy with this but know there is room for improvement.

I've considered systems of tubs in a tank with a filter, like this...
Tadpole system but it doesn’t allow for such auto-feeding as I have with the cups, moss, algae, and tad bits. 

So, open discussion. Aiming to setup something for about 200 tads, what are some of you doing?


Thanks,
Brad


PS - there is a previous thread from 2007 started by Kyle with some key pictures missing. =(

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...18641-show-me-your-heated-tadpole-setups.html


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm an optometrist and I have access trial contact lens holders. This what i use to house my tads. They are very similar to a nuts and bolts plastic container with small pull out drawers. I put some java moss in with the water (filled up about 75%). I use ocean nutrition flakes (thanks Ed) which doesn't muck up the water and then 3 days later I use tadpole bites that I have mixed with Spirulina powder. I use a turkey baster and suck out the left over food day and replace the water twice a week (usually the day after I feed them). I have a CFL light that I use that helps the moss grow. I use arrowhead bottled water or water that has been sitting out for 48 hours.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing redfrogger!

Anyone else???


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

I am very interested in this as well. I have a calling pair and wanted to get some tadpoles to increase my collection, save a bit of dough, and learn how to rear tadpoles. As a student anything automated is lovely!


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

We keep ours in 16oz deli cups with a piece of almond leaf. We have added java moss to some of the tubs with good results, but it isn't necessary. We feed flake food about once a week, and do partial water changes weekly. 

Seems to work....

Once the frogs have sprouted their front legs (Four total) We move them into a metomorph tank. It has a large water area, and a beach which slopes to the land. As they morph, they crawl up onto the land and hide under the plants. 

After that, they are moved to tanks which are organized by species or locale. 


Dan


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

SmallScaleDan said:


> We keep ours in 16oz deli cups with a piece of almond leaf. We have added java moss to some of the tubs with good results, but it isn't necessary. We feed flake food about once a week, and do partial water changes weekly.
> 
> Seems to work....
> 
> ...


I do much the same with good results.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always raised my tads individually, until recently that is. I set up a 20 long for communal tads such as Phyllobates and Epipedobates. However like the OP I've been thinking of a much bigger tub/volume of water with a filter. I don't have much to go on either except this amazing contraption which Stu affectionately calls "Da Gizmo". Well I've got a big tub and a nice little canister filter, all I need to do is figure out what containers to put the tads in.....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/765104-post331.html


----------

